# Anybody see the funny "Direct TV" commercial, the Settlers?



## whitehall

Commercials should be a separate category as they reflect social trends and a lot of psychology. I find the "Settlers" commercial to be funny and vaguely offensive. It wouldn't work with any other race except white.


----------



## TheOldSchool

whitehall said:


> Commercials should be a separate category as they reflect social trends and a lot of psychology. I find the "Settlers" commercial to be funny and vaguely offensive. It wouldn't work with any other race except white.


----------



## OldLady

The Settlers commercials are really clever.  If the Amish had TV's, they'd probably be offended, but since they don't, I guess Direct TV is safe. Do you understand the Subaru commercial with the couple imagining tent camping?  I was totally lost.


----------



## ClosedCaption

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 


whitehall said:


> Commercials should be a separate category as they reflect social trends and a lot of psychology. I find the "Settlers" commercial to be funny and vaguely offensive. It wouldn't work with any other race except white.


----------



## Asclepias

whitehall said:


> Commercials should be a separate category as they reflect social trends and a lot of psychology. I find the "Settlers" commercial to be funny and vaguely offensive. It wouldn't work with any other race except white.


It would work with Blacks too. Handbone.


----------



## martybegan

"And now go churn some butter, and make your own clothes".

I lol'ed.


----------

